# Simple Photo Tool



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Something for free. While there are many photo appz available I still resort to Photoshop for real heavy work or Corel.

But.......here is a small freebee with no learning curve for you. We know digi's for the most part require post processing of some kind to bring back how we saw it. Try this little 1meg app for some real simple adjustments and you tell me what you think. This will not hide things it does a simple cleanup.

/http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/dcenhanc.zip

homepage

/http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/enhancer.htm

a few sliders that it, try it out. try doing your cropping first, resizing then run this for the adjustments, compression is great reducing your file size while keeping it looking better.


----------

